# Help! PH, KH, GH @ undesirable levels.



## shawn3484 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are the params of my 55gal tank;
PH~6.0
KH~1 OR >1
GH 3

How do I fix this? and how do I stabilize it once its fixed?









Thanks


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

shawn3484 said:


> Here are the params of my 55gal tank;
> PH~6.0
> KH~1 OR >1
> GH 3
> ...


"55 gallon(soon to be 90gal)- (4)3" RBP, (2)3.5" Common Plecos, (1)3" Clown Loach, (1) 2" bristlenose Pleco
R.I.P. (1)2" Clown Loach, (1) 2" Crayfish, (1) 2' True Blue Lobster... all fell victim to RBP "Fury""

Read from your signature. If this is the tank, your reading is OK, I mean it doesn't matter...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

There really not that bad. I say first test your tap water parameters. If they are ok proceed with daily or semi-daily water changes. Basically just keep changing and cleaning untill your parameters come back inline with your tap water. Your parameters are not that far out of line.

Basically I was told that KH is consumed during the nitrification process, which might explain your low KH. Whats your current water change interval? It also sounds like your bio-load might be a bit high, get that 90 set up quick.


----------



## shawn3484 (Aug 28, 2006)

SAFETYpin said:


> There really not that bad. I say first test your tap water parameters. If they are ok proceed with daily or semi-daily water changes. Basically just keep changing and cleaning untill your parameters come back inline with your tap water. Your parameters are not that far out of line.
> 
> Basically I was told that KH is consumed during the nitrification process, which might explain your low KH. Whats your current water change interval? It also sounds like your bio-load might be a bit high, get that 90 set up quick.


I do a 50%-60% weekly change religously, my last change was Tuesday night and that was about 60%.
I'd like the PH to between 6.5-7.5 woithout much flucuation.

Doesn't my low KH make my water more prone to fluctuations in PH???


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

shawn3484 said:


> Doesn't my low KH make my water more prone to fluctuations in PH???


As far as I know yeah it does.

What are your parameters out of the tap?

SeaChem makes a good 7.0 buffer that you could use.

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pa...lRegulator.html


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If your kH is that low out of tap consider adding some crushed coral. This will add kH to your tank therefore raise your pH. As a temporary fix add some Arm & Hammer baking Soda (100% Sodium Bicarbonate) This also will add kH and raise your pH.


----------



## shawn3484 (Aug 28, 2006)

SAFETYpin said:


> Doesn't my low KH make my water more prone to fluctuations in PH???


As far as I know yeah it does.

What are your parameters out of the tap?

SeaChem makes a good 7.0 buffer that you could use.

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pa...lRegulator.html
[/quote]
Thanks for the link man... I read up on it and it sounds good but 1 thing caught my EYE the fact that it removes ammonia... won't that affect the beneficial bacteria colonies in my tank?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

shawn3484 said:


> Doesn't my low KH make my water more prone to fluctuations in PH???


As far as I know yeah it does.

What are your parameters out of the tap?

SeaChem makes a good 7.0 buffer that you could use.

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pa...lRegulator.html
[/quote]
Thanks for the link man... I read up on it and it sounds good but 1 thing caught my EYE the fact that it removes ammonia... won't that affect the beneficial bacteria colonies in my tank?
[/quote]

Its most likly more of a tap water type of treatment. Some city water is treated with chloramine, when you break the bonds in chloramine your left with chlorine and ammonia. Usually the chlorine is further removed with tap water conditoner and the left over ammonia is left to your bio filtration. I wouldnt worry about the ammonia removal properties of this product to much. Of course you could always contact them it you are.


----------

